# Grooming arms



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

This is not really Golden related but I did not know what other part of the forum to post it in. Here is the situation : I've started volunteering with a group that gets dogs out of our local shelter for Petco-based adoptions. They go to the shelter the day before to bathe and groom the selected dogs. The girl who does the grooming said that it would be so much easier if she had a grooming table because she has no way to restrain the dog properly if she is alone which limits what she can do. There is no way the AC will ever buy something like that.

My question is : how good are the grooming arms with the clamps ? Are they safe ? Is there a particular kind I should be looking at since she has dogs of all sizes on the table ? If I could find something that is both efficient and not too expensive, I could donate it to them. I've been looking at some websites but would appreciate some input because it all looks pretty much the same to me.

Thank you.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.tableworksusa.com/tw_arms_cart.htm


These are somewhat pricey, BUT, will hold up to the kind of wear that will be experienced, and will be safe. I would suggest a 48" arm (complete includes clamp) to accomodate all sizes of dogs.

These are a great product and are well made.

Good luck!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

You can also look at PetEdge.com. They sell professional grooming equpitment as well. Feel free to PM me if you want an opinion about a specific item.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll be looking at both website and getting back to you if I have more specific questions. I wish I had a bigger budget ! Those doggies need all the help they can have; 13,000 of them are euthanized yearly just at that AC. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Tables are way more expensive than arms. You can keep on eye out on ebay as well.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am basically looking at arms, not complete tables. The setup is rather basic but it seems that there is a sturdy enough table at AC; she was talking about the need to restrain the dog while on the table and would have to set the thing up and take it down every week. I'll see her again this weekend or e-mail the coordinator to see what their exact needs are. I've never done e-Bay but that is an idea too.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

An arm is a good way to go. A medium size arm that you can clamp on woukd be good. Since there will be various sizes of dogs, a medium probably will be ok.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

You should be able to get a decent arm for about $30


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Maybe a little pricey but the 3c's grooming arm is extremely strong and durable - 1/2 inch sq - and the clamp is die cast aluminum - won't ever rust. Will last a lifetime! http://www.3cdog.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=79&products_id=1121


----------

